# Peeps??



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> I have some questions about peeps.. and since we are coming up on Easter, I should clarify that I don't mean little sugar covered, marshmellow ducklings! (even though I LOVE them!!) I am getting ready to set up a second Martin Scepter 4. This one will now become my field bow. It will have an Axcel 3000 sight with a Classic Magnum Scope and 4x lens. My question is, what is the most popular peep to use with a scope? My initial reaction is a superball? Anything else I should consider? If I go with the superball, what kidn of clarifyers/verifyers should I get to try out? What size aperture? So many options for a friggin peep sight! I know a lot is personal preference, but I am looking for some starting points to go from. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!



Well first off loose the classic magnum scope. That is way too big for field. You want the smallest scope you can get. I would say 1 3/8 or smaller for the scope.
If your just shooting a 4X then just shoot a super peep with a small aperture, you won't need a clarifier for that lens, and clarifier's can cause issues so if you can get away with out using one, then by all means do so. .


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Well first off loose the classic magnum scope. That is way too big for field. You want the smallest scope you can get. I would say 1 3/8 or smaller for the scope.
> If your just shooting a 4X then just shoot a super peep with a small aperture, you won't need a clarifier for that lens, and clarifier's can cause issues so if you can get away with out using one, then by all means do so. .



I was thinking the same thing about the size of the scope, but more or less got talked into it. The opinion I was given when I asked one person was that a larger scope would have kind of the same affect as a lower powered lens as far as not making things jump around as much for a relative beginer like myself. I'm curious to hear your reasoning as to why the smallest scope I can get is better. Again, the smaller scope was my gut instinct too, but I got talked into the larger scope, and then I measured the scope on my Sword Titan which is what I have been shooting recently, and it was the same size. (1 5/8"), so I decided to give it a shot. I guess worst case scenario I can either sell the Magnum and buy something smaller, or see if I can find somebody that would make a trade. It's got an expensive lens in it too. I just bought it from the classifieds last night so it's not in my possesion yet, and I forget off hand which brand the lens is. Do you think I shoud give it a try when I get it(should be here thurs-fri), or just start looking for alternatives now?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> I was thinking the same thing about the size of the scope, but more or less got talked into it. The opinion I was given when I asked one person was that a larger scope would have kind of the same affect as a lower powered lens as far as not making things jump around as much for a relative beginer like myself. I'm curious to hear your reasoning as to why the smallest scope I can get is better. Again, the smaller scope was my gut instinct too, but I got talked into the larger scope, and then I measured the scope on my Sword Titan which is what I have been shooting recently, and it was the same size. (1 5/8"), so I decided to give it a shot. I guess worst case scenario I can either sell the Magnum and buy something smaller, or see if I can find somebody that would make a trade. It's got an expensive lens in it too. I just bought it from the classifieds last night so it's not in my possesion yet, and I forget off hand which brand the lens is. Do you think I shoud give it a try when I get it(should be here thurs-fri), or just start looking for alternatives now?




You don't need to see that much of the target. The smaller scope is going to cut your field of view forcing you to focus more on the spot, and aim better.
The magnum is gianormous even for 3d.
Then the other thing you have to worry about with the classic (especially if it has the fiberguard) is vane clearance. You have a short draw like I do, and I know your bow is slower than mine. My scope sits awful low on the 80 yarder, if I had a huge scope like that I might not be able to get my arrow to pass cleanly under the scope. I don't think you'll see anyone other than maybe a first time chewie trying his hand in field using a scope that big on a field course. For me I prefer something in the 29mm range for field. The other thing you need to realize is just because your scope is a 4x doesn't mean your getting the full 4x magnification. We have a short draw length so our lens is much closer to our eye at full draw compared to someone with a 28-30 inch draw. The closer to your eye the lens the less the magnification. I shoot a 6X but it looks more like a 4x to me.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> You don't need to see that much of the target. The smaller scope is going to cut your field of view forcing you to focus more on the spot, and aim better.
> The magnum is gianormous even for 3d.
> Then the other thing you have to worry about with the classic (especially if it has the fiberguard) is vane clearance. You have a short draw like I do, and I know your bow is slower than mine. My scope sits awful low on the 80 yarder, if I had a huge scope like that I might not be able to get my arrow to pass cleanly under the scope. I don't think you'll see anyone other than maybe a first time chewie trying his hand in field using a scope that big on a field course. For me I prefer something in the 29mm range for field. The other thing you need to realize is just because your scope is a 4x doesn't mean your getting the full 4x magnification. We have a short draw length so our lens is much closer to our eye at full draw compared to someone with a 28-30 inch draw. The closer to your eye the lens the less the magnification. I shoot a 6X but it looks more like a 4x to me.


That all makes sense.. I guess I will at least take a look on the classifieds and see if there are any options worth looking into in a smaller scope. As far as magnification, I THINK 4x will be ok for me. That is what ther lens is in my Sword, and I have been shooting 70 yards with it and seeing things fine.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> That all makes sense.. I guess I will at least take a look on the classifieds and see if there are any options worth looking into in a smaller scope. As far as magnification, I THINK 4x will be ok for me. That is what ther lens is in my Sword, and I have been shooting 70 yards with it and seeing things fine.


Yeah 4x will be fine. If you can't find a scope let me know I can get you one if need be. Small diameter scopes are hard to come by in the classifieds. I spent the last couple weeks looking for one for Jen, I finally broke down, and just ordered her 1 today.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You will be fine with the Classic...IF you don't shoot a low peep and can get clearance :wink: Sticky can explain :chortle:

As far as peeps go.....You may or may not need a clarifier, that will depend on your eyes. I use one with a 4X and a 6X. If you go that route I would get a #1. Size is kind of up to you though....but I don't use anything bigger then a 1/16" size.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You will be fine with the Classic...IF you don't shoot a low peep and can get clearance :wink: Sticky can explain :chortle:
> 
> As far as peeps go.....You may or may not need a clarifier, that will depend on your eyes. I use one with a 4X and a 6X. If you go that route I would get a #1. Size is kind of up to you though....but I don't use anything bigger then a 1/16" size.


You have to remember Hornet he's shooting the same draw length as me, but he's shooting a Slow4
The classic magnum has about a 2 inch outside diameter then add another inch and a half for the fiberguard he's looking at 3.5 inch diameter scope. Not saying for sure it's gonna get in the way, but I know on my set up it would, and my bow is faster than his.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You will be fine with the Classic...IF you don't shoot a low peep and can get clearance :wink: Sticky can explain :chortle:
> 
> As far as peeps go.....You may or may not need a clarifier, that will depend on your eyes. I use one with a 4X and a 6X. If you go that route I would get a #1. Size is kind of up to you though....but I don't use anything bigger then a 1/16" size.



I am guessing I should be "ok" with clearance, but my question is wether or not that big of a scope is the best option for the intended job (field archery). I know most equipment choices are a personal preference thing that will vary from one person to the next. From the little bit of shooting that I have done so far with my Sword sight and scope which is also 1 5/8", the lens does seem huge to me, which is why I was looking at the smaller scopes before I got talked into the larger one because the guy selling it made me a good deal on the whole package. I guess what I need to decide is wether I give the big scope a chance when it gets here or plan to get something else from the get go...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I personally wouldn't use a scope that big for field or FITA simply because you don't need it to see the target....3D maybe yes but not field. You simply don't need that much FOV


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I personally wouldn't use a scope that big for field or FITA simply because you don't need it to see the target....3D maybe yes but not field. You simply don't need that much FOV


I agree from my limited experience so far.. I am 99.9% sure it will be for sale as soon as it gets here. That being said, I asked BG in a PM already, but what are your suggestions for smaller scopes/lenses without breaking the bank? I am hoping to stay under say $170 or so for both if I can do that without getting junk I won't be happy with...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You can stay way under $170....

CR Apex Target Housing with a Feather Vision Verde lens for $135. 

Just a housing is $60 I may have a spare DY 4X lens around here some place that you can use :wink: Yankee may have a few left also.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

oh, and one more variable to add to the original question.. is it safe to assume I want the 37* string angle and not the 45*? 37" ata and 27" draw....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> oh, and one more variable to add to the original question.. is it safe to assume I want the 37* string angle and not the 45*? 37" ata and 27" draw....


Actually you want the 45.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Actually you want the 45.


doah.... glad I asked then!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> doah.... glad I asked then!


Wouldn't have made much difference. Based on the chart you, and I fall right on the line, but the chart says 45.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I actually used the one for the short bows on my PE with 3000s last year....it wasn't an issue. 

But I like it better now on the shorter version


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I actually used the one for the short bows on my PE with 3000s last year....it wasn't an issue.
> 
> But I like it better now on the shorter version


Yeah I've used both on my protec, and the difference is minimal to say the least.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

I do make a small scope it is about 1 1/16 OD . Great for fita or field. The lens is not removable, but if you know what you want why do you need to change lenses. I have always shot a 1 Diopter all my life. My clarifier is a hunter size . I get all the the light I need , & the lens in it clears every thing up. It happens to work with all the power lenses. 
It is a one size fits all.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

ok.. if I am going to be ordering a new lens, I need to decide on a power. The Sure Loc I bought from Hinky has a 6x on it and the Sword I have has a 4x. I can see the target fine with the 4x, so I have had a taste of both of them. I can't say I notice a huge difference in holding with either of them. I have read about higher powered lenses making you kind of over compensate because of "percieved motion". Is it true that you should use the lowest power lens you can, while still seeing the target well?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

ok, so for scopes, can I go too small? I looked at the brite sites. I like the fita ones because I like the black aluminum housing rather than the clear acrylic ones.But the fita's are only 1" lenses.. that's friggin tiny! I guess nobody can really give me an answer.. I'm trying to take shortcuts instead of doing what everybody that has been in the game for a while does.. learn from experience.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> ok, so for scopes, can I go too small? I looked at the brite sites. I like the fita ones because I like the black aluminum housing rather than the clear acrylic ones.But the fita's are only 1" lenses.. that's friggin tiny! I guess nobody can really give me an answer.. I'm trying to take shortcuts instead of doing what everybody that has been in the game for a while does.. learn from experience.


The BriteSite Vegas scope rocks.. you won't mind the acrylic housing and when you're puttin em out to 80yds, a large scope can become a hindrance... just ask Hinky when he was shooting with me at TA a couple years ago.. :zip: 

You'll see many of them on the field course, me included..  :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh.. and don't be crackin on Peeps... we put the faces on em...  :hungry: :becky:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> The BriteSite Vegas scope rocks.. you won't mind the acrylic housing and when you're puttin em out to 80yds, a large scope can become a hindrance... just ask Hinky when he was shooting with me at TA a couple years ago.. :zip:
> 
> You'll see many of them on the field course, me included..  :thumb:


yeah.. I am pretty sure the Brite Site is what is on the Sure Loc that I bought from Hinky, but I think it is the 1 3/8" version. I need to check when I go home tonight. I just like the looks of a black scope better. I know that has no effect on the function of it, but I can't help it, I am in to aesthetics!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, in an aluminum housing scope the CR Apex is about as large as you want to go (and reasonably priced). My first field scope was a CR 3D scope.. I sighted it in to about 60yds, no problems.. but on the first 65 yd target at the next shoot, my arrows were skippin off the ground halfway to the target butt... DON'T GET A BIG SCOPE!!  :nono: :fear:

Honestly, all you need to see is the target... at the average of 50 or so yards, you could use a 1/2" scope if anyone made one... :chortle:

I shot a 3/8" truspot and Xview lens (about 8x power).. that's more than enough FOV to see the targets and the scoring areas in the field venue.. :thumb:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Heck, just buy a 29mm sureloc black eagle if your that into aesthetics.
Of all the scopes I have ever owned it's my favorite. Just let me know, and I'll order it for ya :shade: I'll send you the bill when it gets here:mg:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Heck, just buy a 29mm sureloc black eagle if your that into aesthetics.
> Of all the scopes I have ever owned it's my favorite. Just let me know, and I'll order it for ya :shade: I'll send you the bill when it gets here:mg:


No thanks... I already evaluated that option... I'm not $340 into aesthetics!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> No thanks... I already evaluated that option... I'm not $340 into aesthetics!



Me neither, but I must admit I do love mine. It took me quite a few years to talk myself into coughing up that kind of dough for one though.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

How about the Shibuya 29mm housing? Has anybody used one of those? Looks like I could get just about any standard lens to go in there? I don't think I like the idea of using a sticker for a dot. My favorite lens so far is a center drilled with a fiber in it. I'm not crazy about the up pin in my Sword scope.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Several months ago LAS had a 29 mm scope housing and matching Swarovski lens in their "clearance corner". No, it was not a Sure-Loc, but at the price, I figured I couldn't go wrong especially since I wanted to try something stronger than .5 diopler (approx 4x). The combination costs less than $75. LAS doesn't carry that product line anymore, so you'll have to look elsewhere to find them. Just Google "Booster Archery Scopes"


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> How about the Shibuya 29mm housing? Has anybody used one of those? Looks like I could get just about any standard lens to go in there? I don't think I like the idea of using a sticker for a dot. My favorite lens so far is a center drilled with a fiber in it. I'm not crazy about the up pin in my Sword scope.


Yep, I'm shooting the Shib scope and have been since the beginning of indoor season. I'm not all that in to indoor so I've only been shooting it about once a week but I've had plenty of time with it to know that I like it. I've owned most all the top brand scopes over the years with the exception of the Sure Loc which I'm sure is better (although I'm not convinced it's far and away better) but this one is definitely the best one I've had so far. 

As far as clarity goes I can't tell much difference in it and most other scopes but so far the big difference to me is the lack of glare. Now the real test is coming up when I go outside but so far, I'm yet to see even a hint of glare or reflection of any kind. Add to that the fact that it weighs about as much as a piece of popcorn so my bar will last longer and I think it's a real winner. If they make that thang in a 35 mm I think it may actually be "THE" perfect scope.


----------

